# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Пропала надежда

## dimagromovfoto

*Что делать, если пропала надежда? Как быть??*

----------


## vova230

Заведи себе другую Надежду:party2:

----------


## Sanych

Логично  И вообще не надо отчаиваться.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*"Я вновь повстречался с Надеждой - приятная встреча..."*

Я вновь повстречался с Надеждой -- приятная встреча.  
Она проживает все там же, -- то я был далече.  
Все то же на ней из поплина счастливое платье,  
все так же горящ ее взор, устремленный в века...  
Ты наша сестра, мы твои молчаливые братья,  
и трудно поверить, что жизнь коротка.  
А разве ты нам обещала чертоги златые?  
Мы сами себе их рисуем, пока молодые, 
мы сами себе выбираем и песни, и судьбы, 
и горе тому, кто одернет не вовремя нас...  
Ты наша сестра, мы твои торопливые судьи, 
нам выпало счастье, да скрылось из глаз.  
Когда бы любовь и надежду связать воедино,  
какая бы, трудно представить, возникла картина! 
Какие бы нас миновали напрасные муки,  
и только прекрасные муки глядели б с чела...  
Ты наша сестра. Что ж так долго мы были в разлуке?  
Нас юность сводила, да старость свела.
1976

----------


## Vanya

да бот по ходу тему создал..можно сносить...а стих перенести што ли,в другую тему..

----------


## Asteriks

Оставим тему и продолжим разговор. Подумаешь, бот тему создал. ))
Нет надежды? Но она ведь умирает последней? Не могут все чувства умереть. Есть если не злость, то уныние. Или хандра, или опатия. Значит жив человек! Чтобы вернуть надежду, нужно чуть-чуть пальцем шевельнуть. Или сказать другому человеку, что ты его любишь. И от него зажечься. Даю установку: не теряйте надежды!

----------


## fIzdrin

ты отломи кусочек счастья,
запей серебряной водой,
скажи себе: *и снова здрасьте,
а я ведь все-таки живой*.
пусть не совсем,наполовину,
больна еще твоя душа,
и ты не ровно держишь спину,
а в доме денег не гроша,
но жив,а это же бесценно,
блажен,кто верует и ждет,
пускай не сразу,постепенно,
душа спасение найдет.
поймешь и ты,что мир прекрасен,
пока мы верим мы живем,
и небосвод надеждой ясен,
когда в глазах горит огонь.

----------


## Asteriks

Физдрин, сам сочинил? О-о! нужные для поддержания надежды слова. Не поверишь, но только что позвонила мужу, перед тем, как стих твой прочитать и сказала, что мы живы и это счастье! А он сказал, что в понедельник с работы отпросится, чтобы кое-кого в город отвести)) И пофиг, что дети опять в растрату ввели, главное, мы живы и видим небо над головой.

----------


## BiZ111

Искать другую цель

----------


## fIzdrin

главное, мы живы и видим небо над головой.


чтоб жизнь любить не надо быть поэтом,
художником,писателем,эстет  ом,
достаточно быть просто человеком
и никогда не забывать об этом.

----------


## Asteriks

Физдрин, ну, явно ты поэт,
А с прозой как? Надежды нет?

----------


## fIzdrin

с прозой все прозаично и не интересно,но надо надеяться...)))

----------


## Asteriks

Есть надежда, что тема со стихами возродится?

----------


## fIzdrin

вечер темные брови нахмурив,
рассердился на капли дождя
по асфальту пустеющих улиц,
ничего не сулил для меня.
пара -тройка спешащих прохожих,
тусклый свет вдоль дорог фонарей,
кто-то корчит в окошке мне рожи,
и от этого стало светлей.
та надежда,что вроде пропала,
засияла набе звездой,
вечер темные брови расправил,
дав надежду на встречу с тобой.

----------


## Asteriks

Попрошу всё же я про надежду
Отписаться и тему оставить.
Чтобы новыми рифмами души
И сердца, словно крылья, расправить.

Прошу пожаловать сюда: http://zhodino.besthost.by/showpost....&postcount=214, последний пост наш заскучал.

----------


## fIzdrin

а,что ты хочешь возрождать?

----------


## Asteriks

Эта тема высока, но не гожа для стиха. 
Стих ведь наш в Литературе 
И подобной ей культуре. 
Ну, давай про Новый год, 
Ждём уже, вот-вот придёт.

----------


## Irina

Говорят, надежда умирает последней. Если её нет, то и человек уже не человек, а живой труп.

----------


## Sanych

"Последней умирает не надежда, последней умирает любовь" цитата из песни <<Баррикадная любовь>> гр. "Красные Звёзды" и я с этим согласен. Ни на что уже можно не надеяться, но всё равно любить.

----------


## Asteriks

> "Последней умирает не надежда, последней умирает любовь" цитата из песни гр. "Красные Звёзды" и я с этим согласен. Ни на что уже можно не надеяться, но всё равно любить.


Согласна. Можно взять твоё высказывание за основу статьи на блоге? Хорошо бы ещё песню эту послушать, о которой ты пишешь.

----------


## Asteriks

Саныч, спасибо за песню. http://freespace.by/download/8715cd3f82

Да, песня не на мой вкус, но слова припева отличные.

*А под твоей прозрачною одеждой
Струится тёплая малиновая кровь.
Последней умирает не надежда,
Последней умирает любовь...*

----------

